# New Foster Pics--Non Penis



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

In an effort not to defile our darling penis-less foster, Fritz, I am making a new thread of pictures of him that do not involve his man-parts so you all can see how handsome and manly he is.

Such a hunk!









Ooolala!









His male model pic









SQEEEEEEAK! The baby Cuz is my favoreeet!









And I'm sooo good at sharing toys and nummers!









Galloping across the 10x10 yard...









Going for the eye!!!









Take that, you old hag!









Time out!









And of course I have to finish with my favorite beast in the whole wide world.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's a beautiful boy !!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

wow...he's a handsome boy!! nice photos!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the last shot


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

He is beautiful....but I have to ask "What happened to his peepee?"


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

WOWIE he's a good lookin boy! You gonna keep him, huh, huh?? oke:


----------

